# Is $1.5 per 1k stitch the average for retail embroidery pricing?



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

I know finding an industry standard price is hard. But is $1.5 per 1k stitch the average for retail pricing?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

*re: Is $1.5 per 1k stitch the average for retail pricing?*

Yes, also I look at the client plus how much time its going to cost me. 

Its hard to compete with those under $1 per K


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I have seen average prices from $1/1000 up to $1.75/1000 so take your pick.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We don't charge by the stitch but by the number of items and complexity.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Sometimes I figure a job based on time & stitch count
I just did a small job. Full back carhartt's, 3 jackets + names. 26k stitches for the back +set up+ names =$150.
So I figured the back at approx $2 per K and did the name at no charge. It took 45 minutes or so to do the back and 15 minutes to sew the names (inc set up). The customer was happy & so was I.


----------

